# Leafs embarrassed in loss to Sens



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

The Sens rolled into town, humiliated the Leafs 8-0, including four goals from Dany Heatley

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...0&call_pageid=1044442959412&col=1044442957278


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Ottawaman said:


> The Sens rolled into town, humiliated the Leafs 8-0, including four goals from Dany Heatley
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...0&call_pageid=1044442959412&col=1044442957278


 Heatley.... he's the dangerous driver, right? Just checking...

Jerry


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Embarrassed and humiliated for sure. Add to that Bloodied, battered and bruised. But keep in mind Ottawaman, until we beat them in the playoffs we must temper our delight.
However, this is not the polite Ottawa Senators any more. They will hammer you physically as well as on the scoreboard.
...and we have a goalie now! Go Sens Go!!!!!!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

_Outcast_ said:


> Heatley.... he's the dangerous driver, right? Just checking...
> 
> Jerry


That's pretty low, I guess you never made a mistake when you were 20. I'd expect better from a Leaf fan.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Today I am hanging my head in shame.


----------



## shaundesjardins (Apr 19, 2005)

_Outcast_ said:


> Heatley.... he's the dangerous driver, right? Just checking...
> 
> Jerry


Come on, the guy has endured enough. Your post has nothing to do with hockey.
Give it a rest and take the leafs loss in stride. No need for cheap shots.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...... since when is this looked upon as embarrassed or shame from the Toronto Maple Leafs? I mean, after all, they are just being themselves and playing like every other year, what makes this year any different?  Hahahahaha..... Too bad I missed this game, it would have been fun to watch and laugh at the same time .


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

just wait till the playoffs  If I'm not mistaken we've beaten the Sens every time we've faced them, including a sweep a few years back


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

trump said:


> just wait till the playoffs  If I'm not mistaken we've beaten the Sens every time we've faced them, including a sweep a few years back


uhm, do you think the Leafs will make the playoffs? Otherwise, I agree that until we beat you in the playoffs it all means little.
Unless we win win the Cup, in which case playoff losses to the Leafs will be null and void.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

iPetie said:


> uhm, do you think the Leafs will make the playoffs? Otherwise, I agree that until we beat you in the playoffs it all means little.
> Unless we win win the Cup, in which case playoff losses to the Leafs will be null and void.


they damn well better lol. But in all honesty, as a Canadian I'd be thrilled to see the cup back north of the border, even if it is Ottawa who wins it.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

It must be good for NHL revenues that two teams/cities hate each other so much.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

iPetie said:


> That's pretty low, I guess you never made a mistake when you were 20. I'd expect better from a Leaf fan.


Ummmm, his passenger was killed while Heatley was driving his Italian sports car at exceedingly hazardous speeds.

That's a pretty big mistake, even for a 20 yr. old.

I wonder how "understanding" you would have been had the person that was killed was a relative of yours.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacGYVER said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...... since when is this looked upon as embarrassed or shame from the Toronto Maple Leafs? I mean, after all, they are just being themselves and playing like every other year, what makes this year any different?  Hahahahaha..... Too bad I missed this game, it would have been fun to watch and laugh at the same time .


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

iPetie said:


> Unless *we* win win the Cup


Which line are you on?



And you know what? The Leafs got smoked last night. No doubt it. And Ottawa looks good this season, I agree. However, I'd like to point out that I didn't see that guy with the white gloves and the weird silver beer stien or Gary Bettman in attendance last night… One game does not a cup championship make.

Enjoy the win, especially since you're on the team , but remember there are 80 gazillion more games to play and a few other teams in this league that have a fair and equal chance at the cup. And don't let one blowout victory erase a playoff track record that consistantly quieted you guys in the spring the last few years… And don't forget that while your goalie is phenomenal, he is an absolute nuttjob and can go south you in a hurry. I retire. I don't retire. I retire. Oh my groin is pulled. etc etc.

I hope Ottawa does do better this year and even maybe win the cup. I like the kids they have collected there, I like the heart they are playing with. But a lot can happen between now and the 82 months it takes to finish a season.

And before this turns into the tired old _Leafs vs Sens + Cannucks + We hate Toronto in general_, remember I am a Leaf fan and I hate Leafs fans too. But, then again I hate most hockey fans… Too many armchair quarterbacks that have never played the game at a reasonably high level spouting off knowledge like they are Scot Bowman just because they have a birth certificate from Canada and played a game of street hockey or two…

I digress…

Ottawa. Nice win. You exposed the weakness that everyone except Ferguson and Quinn seem to know… big, slow, and unadaptable defence. Keep up the good work.

next…


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

SINC said:


>


Isn't Berezin back in Russia now?


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

That 6th goal was awful. Whoever that defence was that let him score should be fired.

It would have been better if Toronto just forfeited the game after the second period.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Ummmm, his passenger was killed while Heatley was driving his Italian sports car at exceedingly hazardous speeds.
> 
> That's a pretty big mistake, even for a 20 yr. old.
> 
> I wonder how "understanding" you would have been had the person that was killed was a relative of yours.


So, let me get this straight. You never sped or drove in a hazardous manner when you were younger? The simple fact is that you show your ignorance to this entire situation in your statements. If you had a clue, you would KNOW that the Snyder family has forgiven Dany Heatley. You would know that they regularely attend his games. You would know that this tradgedy has brought the Heatley and Snyder families together. I guess they're bigger people than you, they can move on.

Another fact, it is an incredibly low blow to bring this up in a hockey thread. What is even more unreal is that you would even take it to task.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I think a blow out early in the season can be good for a team. It allows the coaching staff a chance to see where the team needs to improve.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I didn't kill anyone.
You made it an issue.
I just replied.

Heatley should be in jail.
Tell me that his actions were not more disgusting that Bertuzzi's?

Cause and effect. Action and reaction.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> I didn't kill anyone.
> You made it an issue.
> I just replied.
> 
> ...


What planet do you live in. Bertuzzi's actions were premeditated and violent. Heatley, drove to fast and had an accident that killed his dearest friend. Can you see the difference? No one has ever been jailed for someone dying in an accident that was not under the influence.

You should think and research before you speak.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

heatley killed somone
bertuzzi didn't

can't you see the difference?
from:
http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/atlanta/0205/04heatley.html


> Heatley pleaded guilty to misdemeanor charges in the speed-related, car-wreck death of a teammate.
> ...
> As part of the plea agreement, prosecutors dropped a felony first-degree vehicular homicide charge, which could have carried a 15-year prison term.
> ...
> Prosecutors alleged Heatley was going between 56 and 90 mph in a 35 mph zone when he crashed his black Ferrari 360 convertible into a brick pillar and black iron fence on Lenox Road. The impact ripped the car in half and both Heatley and Snyder were ejected. Snyder died six days later from head injuries.


Heatley chose to speed (double or triple the speed limit) that fast on a street NOT designed for that speed.
That was his CHOICE. Pre-meditated.

Most anyone else would be in jail for that type of "action."
Except a rich athlete that can afford good, expensive lawyers.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

If you understood the law, you would understand intent. There was no intent. Again, if you would care to research a little deaper, you would have found that Heatleys sentence was among the harshest ever handed down in Georgia for an offence of this type. There was no public outrage at the sentence. No feeling that he had gotten away with anything.
What are you on about?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

teeterboy3 said:


> Which line are you on?


LOL, But what I'd like to know, is what line trump is on?


> Originally Posted by trump
> just wait till the playoffs If I'm not mistaken *we've* beaten the Sens every time we've faced them, including a sweep a few years back


I do agree with everything in your post though. Early indications for the Sens are good, but it is a long year and Haseks stapled on groin has alot of games to go. My wife (Habs fan) is always pointing this detail out to me.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Sorry dudes, can we stay on the matter @ hand: The leafs getting spanked??

*eight nothing.*

That was just amazing. Had I not had plans that night, would have been @ that game in my 93 SENS jersey fer sure. I actually felt bad for The Eagle. That was just not the way you wanted to go out against the arch rival. Was looking to see if he was going to throw a tantrum _à la Patrick Roy_, and then get traded to the Avs... 

BTW, the Leafs will make the playoffs, and that's what the scariest thing is year after year. They usually turn it up in post season, and if they stay healthy, are a formidable opponent. But this could be the Sens' time to shine.

Lastly, will the Leaf fans ever get off Alfie's back?? LOL

go sens.

H!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

When I was 20 I drove my sports car at exceedingly high speeds, too.

I was fortunate, I was and never have been in an accident, but this is one of those things that 20 year old boys do tend to do. 

Back on topic, MAN, that Sens result was awesome last night! It's over, Leafs fans!


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

The Leafs need to overhaul the 4-6 defence. Let's start by saying goodbye Belak and hello Carlo Colaiacovo......


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Er... does anyone remember this game a couple of weeks ago?

These games can happen early season. So funny seeing Sens fans starting to puff their chest.  

Will this year be the year the Sens make it past the Leafs in the playoffs? Maybe... I wouldn't mind seeing the Sens, Vancouver or any Canadian team with the Stanley Cup again. 

But it's a loooooong time to the playoffs!

And the question on whether the Leafs will make the playoffs or not?  Please....


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Until the Sens beat the Leafs in a playoff series they have nothing to gloat about.

STFU


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

maximusbibicus said:


> Until the Sens beat the Leafs in a playoff series they have nothing to gloat about.
> 
> STFU


You mean IF the Leafs make it to the playoffs. IF.

Nice acronym, BTW. True to TO style.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I think as an Ehmac community we should show some compassion and make Tie Domi a get well card? If I make it, will you guys all sign it? The poor thing....LMAO


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Applelover said:


> I think as an Ehmac community we should show some compassion and make Tie Domi a get well card? If I make it, will you guys all sign it? The poor thing....LMAO


Sure and I will save the template for Hasek for you guys later on in the season.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Ramboman said:


> The Leafs need to overhaul the 4-6 defence. Let's start by saying goodbye Belak and hello Carlo Colaiacovo......


Where Belak = Belak AND Berg


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

In order to save operating costs, the Sens have decided to scrap the Zamboni machines and just use the leafs to clean the ice with.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

There's nothing like good ol sh$t talking.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

"Will the Leafs make the playoffs?" is a legit question, if only because the new schedule means they have to play every division rival eight times, and they're in the strongest division. Because of that, getting 0wned by one or two teams in the regular season could seriously hurt a team in the standings. Still, I'd give Toronto a very strong chance of making the playoffs. There's even a reasonable chance of the five Northeastern division teams grabbing 5/8 eastern playoff berths. 

I, for one, am tired of Ottawa-Toronto and Montreal-Boston matchups. Let's see Habs-Leafs and Ottawa-whoever for a change.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Why can't we work out our differences? Why can't we work things out? Little people, why can't we all just get along?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Ummmm, his passenger was killed while Heatley was driving his Italian sports car at exceedingly hazardous speeds.
> 
> That's a pretty big mistake, even for a 20 yr. old.
> 
> I wonder how "understanding" you would have been had the person that was killed was a relative of yours.


Sorry, but the link is now gone - In yesterday's Ottawa Citizen there was a long story about the Snyder family immediately taking Dany Heatley under their wing and supporting him and his family through Heatley's post-crash court experiences. 
I'm a pretty harsh critic of dangerous driving and drunk driving especially, but I was amazed at the healing and compassion exhibited by Dan Snyder's family. The Snyder family have Mennonite and Amish influences in their daily life (they are not Mennonite or Amish themselves) and forgiveness and resolution seem to be a central part of their beliefs.
That we could all live that way...

But back to the topic - *Anyone But The Leafs!!!*


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Applelover said:


> In order to save operating costs, the Sens have decided to scrap the Zamboni machines and just use the leafs to clean the ice with.


I wonder if the reason the Sens lost last night against Philly was cause they too, were still looking behind them at that win?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

teeterboy3 said:


> I wonder if the reason the Sens lost last night against Philly was cause they too, were still looking behind them at that win?


Wow... you should tend goal for the Leafs -- you're really good at deflecting the topic! 

Still... at least Ottawa didn't have to eat doughnuts after the game.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm waiting for it Manny - the Leaf bashing, Photoshopped graphics you so masterfully come up with.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Wow... you should tend goal for the Leafs -- you're really good at deflecting the topic!
> 
> Still... at least Ottawa didn't have to eat doughnuts after the game.


Nope, they do that every spring.

ZOING!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Okay, Max, you asked for it -- a warmup: Bush redux 2005. 







*

*Image for comedic purposes only. It in no way implies endorsement of Bush or the Toronto Maple Leads in any way, shape or form.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Wouldn't it say Go Leaves Go?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Only if he was neglect in raking his lawn.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Wow... you should tend goal for the Leafs -- you're really good at deflecting the topic!


He wouldn't meet their age requirements... tb3, is your grandpa free to play goal this year?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

talonracer said:


> He wouldn't meet their age requirements... tb3, is your grandpa free to play goal this year?


Nope Grampa Marchment was signed by the Flames…
He says it's nice to get a pension cheque and player salary.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> I wonder if the reason the Sens lost last night against Philly was cause they too, were still looking behind them at that win?


 I blame the crummy schedule so far this year. Ottawa plays on back to back nights against their biggest rivals. That's just garbage. It would have been fair if maybe Philly had played Saturday, but instead they had a days rest before playing Ottawa.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Nope, they do that every spring.
> 
> ZOING!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> This is the best player in hockey ever.


Wow. Bold statement.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> I blame the crummy schedule so far this year. Ottawa plays on back to back nights against their biggest rivals. That's just garbage. It would have been fair if maybe Philly had played Saturday, but instead they had a days rest before playing Ottawa.


They play in the same league everyone else does… Lots of teams play back to back. Welcome to the NHL.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

I still have the game recorded on my PVR. Maybe I'll have to burn it to a DVD for posterity. 

And the Leafs need a lot more overhauling than just dumping Belak and Berg. At least if they want to be serious contenders.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

mbaldwin said:


> I still have the game recorded on my PVR. Maybe I'll have to burn it to a DVD for posterity.
> 
> And the Leafs need a lot more overhauling than just dumping Belak and Berg. At least if they want to be serious contenders.


Save it for the spring when your season is over too soon, yet again 

And sure the Leafs do. I'll be the first to tell you they are going to be in tough to do much more than make the playoffs this year. But I am willing to bet you will see some roster movement and likely soon.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

The Leafs don't necessarily need an overhaul, they need to get rid of Pat Quinn. They replaced him as GM, but really it's still a team full of his boys, or guys he wanted to acquire when he was GM(Lindros, O'Neill). Quinn is still of the mindset that guys like Berg and Belak are useful, even though anytime they're on the ice they are a liability. I watched the Leafs/Habs game on the first weekend of the season and they were paired together, resulting in Toronto giving up 3 third period goals as a direct result of their poor defending. Just because Quinn himself was a bonehead defenseman doesn't mean he should stack his team with them. While I don't think Coliacovo is the saviour most Leaf fans think he will be, he would be better served getting NHL experience in place of Berg or Belak. But given Pat Quinn's stance on playing stiffs as much as possible while failing to provide ice time to younger players that isn't going to happen.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> They play in the same league everyone else does… Lots of teams play back to back. Welcome to the NHL.


I agree that teams do play back to back, but I've found Ottawa's schedule to be just plain stupid so far. Boston already has played 4 more games then Ottawa(1 lost due to hurricane, so that's moot). They also have had a spell where they didn't play for 6 days. Why? They should play every 3 days as far as I'm concerned. And it's not just Ottawa either. Detroit played 3 consecutive games against Chicago, and previous to that 2 against Columbus. No wonder they are off to such a good start. That's like the schedules they use in the ECHL. It just seems so moronic.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Okay, Max, you asked for it -- a warmup: Bush redux 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Come on Manny. You can do better than that. 

BTW, How's Manny Jr. doing?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MaxPower said:


> Come on Manny. You can do better than that.
> 
> BTW, How's Manny Jr. doing?


Hey, it was a warmup. The best has yet to come.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

teeterboy3 said:


> And sure the Leafs do. I'll be the first to tell you they are going to be in tough to do much more than make the playoffs this year. But I am willing to bet you will see some roster movement and likely soon.


Maybe, but Toronto can't spend their way out of their problems anymore. I'll be curious to see what they can do with their limited cap space.

And having a healthy Sundin will obviously help somewhat, whenever that happens.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

No one notices that the Canucks are a hot team right now?

Leaf fandom sure has shown blind loyalty, even with the Geritol team that Quinn made up before the strike.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually, I haven't felt that the Canucks have played all that well so far. Nowhere near their potential, at least. They just seemed to get a good share of luck (except when it comes to injuries).


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> No one notices that the Canucks are a hot team right now?


 It's hard to follow the Canucks when Sportcentre has to spend half the show covering all the goals Ottawa is scoring


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I heard that a team can basically fire a player, provided that they pay the full salary and it won't go against the salary cap.

If this is true then MARIUSZ CZERKAWSKI can kiss his lazy butt good-bye. The Hab fans were certainly right about this turkey. I don't recall the last time that the Leafs picked up a dud as bad as this guy. Send him back to Poland. NOW!

This guy has no heart, no grit, no emotion and if he has any hockey skills, they are rarely ever seen. He has no business being in the NHL.

If the Leafs send Kyle Wellwood down and keep Czerkawski, I'll snap.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> I agree that teams do play back to back, but I've found Ottawa's schedule to be just plain stupid so far. Boston already has played 4 more games then Ottawa(1 lost due to hurricane, so that's moot). They also have had a spell where they didn't play for 6 days. Why? They should play every 3 days as far as I'm concerned. And it's not just Ottawa either. Detroit played 3 consecutive games against Chicago, and previous to that 2 against Columbus. No wonder they are off to such a good start. That's like the schedules they use in the ECHL. It just seems so moronic.


The scheduling does leave a lot deserved, for sure. And league wide. But that is the nature of the beast when they tried to setup all these inter divisional and rival games. Which you know I could care less about. I am not sold that rivalry is built on the amount of times you play… and what happened to Boston Toronto and Montreal Toronto…


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

mbaldwin said:


> Maybe, but Toronto can't spend their way out of their problems anymore. I'll be curious to see what they can do with their limited cap space.
> 
> And having a healthy Sundin will obviously help somewhat, whenever that happens.


Rumor is Witt is available, Toronto is interested and prepared to make some players available for him. You can't have Kaberle or McCabe getting 25+ minutes a night in this schedule… they need someone qualified to take the pressure off them and they have an over abundance up the middle on the forwards.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

modsuperstar said:


> It's hard to follow the Canucks when Sportcentre has to spend half the show covering all the goals Ottawa is scoring


Just to keep you updated since Sportcentre is spending half their show showing all the Eastern highlights...the Canucks are 7 and 0 at home! 

Bring on the Sens!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Leafs suck... GO OILERS.


----------

